
France Rejects Google Appeal on Cleaning Up Search Results Globally - pfooti
http://recode.net/2015/09/21/france-rejects-google-appeal-on-cleaning-up-search-results-globally/
======
pfooti
Can anyone explain to me how this is different from China or Iran creating a
mass censorship filter? One nation gets to decide what can and cannot be seen
on the internet?

I guess if you took the most optimistic view and said the right to be
forgotten mechanism would _never_ be abused, then a nation _might_ be able to
regulate how articles about its citizens are shared online, since it is acting
in the interest of French people.

But what if the City of Townsville passes an ordinance banning the use of
French on the Internet entirely? Would Google have to comply with that law?

